# [Lesertest] Fractal Design Core 500 - Schwedischer Winzling auf dem Weg zur Perfektion



## Oromis16 (20. April 2016)

*Fractal Design Core 500 - Schwedischer Winzling auf dem Weg zur Perfektion?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Testsystem
- Das Gehäuse
- Lieferumfang
- Verarbeitungsqualität
- Komponenteneinbau
- Lautstärke & Temperatur
- Fazit
- Nachwort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank an Fractal Design für die Bereitstellung des Gehäuses und den freundlichen Kontakt.

Im Fließtext sind nicht alle Bilder des Gehäuses untergebracht, die Komplettsammlung (34 Bilder) kann hier als Zip-Archiv heruntergeladen werden: Mediafire

*Testsystem*
Zum Einsatz kommt das altbewährte Testsystem bestehend aus A8 7670K, ASRock FM2A78M-ITX und R9 380 Nitro.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Temperaturen der Komponenten werden mit HWinfo64 bzw. mit AMD Overdrive ausgemessen.

Hinweis 1: Um die Umstände etwas fordernder zu gestalten wird der A8-7670K auf dem Niveau eines Athlon 860K getaktet, inklusive der entsprechenden Spannungserhöhung. Im Austausch wird der Lüfter des NH-L9a durch einen Be Quiet! Silent Wings2 mit 92mm Rahmengröße ersetzt.
Hinweis 2: Einige Bilder wurden mit extrem langen Belichtungszeiten aufgenommen, um die Materialstruktur besser wiederzugeben. Daraus resultieren große 6-Eckige bis runde Artefakte, die normalerweise natürlich nicht sichtbar sind.


*Das Gehäuse*
Im Juni 2015 vorgestellt erweitert das Core 500 Fractal Designs aktuelles Mini-ITX Portfolio neben den bestehenden Gehäusen der Node 304-Serie um einen weiteren Würfel - den ersten der Firma, der ein optisches Laufwerk beherbergen kann.
Kompatibilität wird bei dem Neuling groß geschrieben, so können fast alle käuflichen Grafikkarten auf dem Markt, die meisten Towerkühler und viele Netzteile problemfrei eingebaut werden. Ein System aus i7 6700K, R9 390 Nitro und einem Be Quiet! E10 kann also in der Theorie problemfrei eingebaut werden - verfeinert mit mehr Laufwerken als die meisten Mainboards dieses Formfaktors ansteuern können. Dazu noch einen 280mm Radiator in den Deckel und selbst die Temperaturen dürften noch im angenehmen Bereich bleiben.
Doch trotz der theoretischen Möglichkeiten werde ich selbst das Gehäuse nicht derart an die Grenzen bringen, sondern dem Formfaktor eher angemessene Komponenten verwenden.

Bei luftgekühlten Grafikkarten sollte bedacht werden, dass Karten mit kurzem PCB aber gleichzeitig langem Kühler besonders gut geeignet sind, da sie die aufgewärmte Luft direkt in den normalen Luftstrom der Gehäuselüfter befördern. Je mehr Platz durch das PCB verdeckt wird, desto wahrscheinlicher ist ein Wärmerückstau, der die Grafikkartentemperaturen in die Höhe treibt.

Alternativ eignen sich auch Radialkühler sehr gut, da sie die Abluft direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördern. Abgesehen von den meist lauten Referenzsystemen sind diese allerdings nur selten zu finden, Asus gibt meistens immerhin den hintersten der Lüfter als Radial-arbeitend an.

Das Core 500 ist von Haus aus mit einem Silent R3 140mm Lüfter aus eigenem Hause ausgestattet. Mit seiner Kabellänge von 35cm kann man diesen auch am Netzteil anschließen, wenn es über einen entsprechenden Anschluss verfügt.

Staubfilter sind an allen Lufteinlässen zu finden, also an der Seite, unten, am Netzteil und schräg in der Front.
Besonders spannend an dem Gehäuse ist die Position des Netzteils: Über ein Verlängerungskabel wird es zwar hinten angeschlossen, das Netzteil selbst befindet sich aber vorne, direkt unter dem ODD-Schacht.
Was vielen Datenblättern nicht direkt zu entnehmen ist: Die angegebenen maximalen Längen/Höhen variieren nach Variation der Komponenten, so kann man ein längeres Netzteil verbauen, wenn die Grafikkarte kürzer ausfällt.



Abmessungen (BxHxT)|285x335x450mm
Volumen|19,5l
Gewicht|4,4Kg
Anschlüsse|2x USB 3.0, Audio
Mainboard|bis Mini-ITX
Netzteil|ATX bis 170/160mm
CPU-Kühler|bis 170mm
Grafikkartenlänge|bis 310mm
Grafikkartenbreite|bis 2 Slots
2,5“ Laufwerke|3
3,5“ Laufwerke|3
5,25“ Laufwerke|1
Hecklüfter|Fractal Design R3
Lüfterplatz Heck| 140mm
Lüfterplatz Decke|2x140mm
Staubfilter|Vorhanden

Hinweis: Das Gehäuse ist in Deutschland aktuell für knapp 53€ erhältlich [Stand: 15.04.2016]

*Lieferumfang*
Das Gehäuse wird in einem schwarz bedrucktem Karton mit 45 auf 33,5 auf 29cm geliefert. Im Inneren des Kartons befindet sich, in eine Plastiktüte verpackt und von Schaumstoffteilen gedämpft, der Würfel.
Das Päckchen mit dem Montagezubehör ist mit einem Kabelbinder am Netzteilrahmen befestigt.
Die Schrauben sind jeweils getrennt in wiederverschließbare Plastikbeutel verpackt, zusätzlich sind noch sechs schwarze Kabelbinder mit einer Länge von jeweils 10cm enthalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter dem Gehäuse befinden sich, auch in einen Plastikbeutel verpackt, eine kleine Übersicht über Fractal Designs aktuelles Produktportfolio, die Garantiebestimmungen und die zusammengefaltete Anleitung. Dabei fällt positiv auf, dass diese in Farbe und in vielen verschiedenen Sprachen ist, darunter auch Deutsch. Das recht feste Papier gefällt ebenso.


*Verarbeitungsqualität*
Die 3,5"-Plätze sind im Gegensatz zu ihren kleineren Kollegen alle mit Gummiabstandshaltern entkoppelt. Das ist so bestens gelöst, da die 2,5 Zoll Schächte ohnehin fast immer mit SSDs belegt werden dürften, eine Entkopplung hier aber eine Vergrößerung des Gehäuses nach sich ziehen würde.

Während Front und Frontpanel aus Plastik gebaut sind, besteht der komplette Rest des Gehäuses aus 1mm dickem Stahl. Dieser ist mit Ausnahme der Slotblenden komplett schwarz lackiert - die Blenden sind hingegen weiß.

An der Verarbeitung ist nichts auszusetzen, diese ist für den Preisbereich mehr als ausreichend. Alle Kanten sind sauber abgerundet und die Ausschnitte sowohl der Einzelteile an sich als auch der Lufteinlässe sind sehr sauber. Einzig das Plastik an der Innenseite der Front ist nicht ganz einfarbig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komponenteneinbau
*Um ins Innere des Gehäuses zu gelangen muss man zunächst die vier Rändelschrauben hinten am Gehäuse lösen. Während die oberen beiden problemfrei von Hand lösbar waren, musste ich für die unteren zwei einen Schraubenzieher zu Hilfe nehmen.
Anschließend zieht man die U-förmige Gehäuseabdeckung ab und man ist bereit für die Montage der einzelnen Teile.

*Laufwerke*
Der Einbau der 2,5" Laufwerke geht leicht von der Hand, die Beiden in der Seite werden einfach in die Halterung gelegt, die die Laufwerke von selbst in Position hält, und von oben festgeschraubt. Für die Fixierung auf der anderen Seite sorgen kleine Metallzapfen.

Das Laufwerk hinter der Front muss hingegen aufrecht an das Gehäuse gehalten und anschließend von beiden Seiten festgeschraubt werden. Normalerweise sollten die Anschlüsse dabei unten sein, die Kabel werden dann durch eine Öffnung im Blech zu Netzteil und Mainboard geführt. Wenn man allerdings kein Optisches Laufwerk einsetzt kann man das Laufwerk auch nach oben gerichtet einbauen und die Kabel durch den 5,25"-Schacht führen. Hierbei ist zu erwähnen, dass die Front erstaunlich leicht abziehbar ist. Daran sollten sich andere Hersteller ein Beispiel nehmen, denn oft sitzt sie so bombenfest, dass man Angst hat das Gehäuse in zwei Teile zu zerreißen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwas kniffliger geht die Montage der 3,5" Festplatten von statten, da man diese für die Plätze über dem Mainboard von einer Seite an das Blech drücken und von der anderen Seite anschrauben muss. Auch bei dem Platz unter dem Optischen Laufwerk muss man etwas umständlich vorgehen. Die Festplatte wird zunächst in Position gelegt, dann muss man sie einige Millimeter anheben um sie beidseitig anzuschrauben. Problematisch sind hier die beiden dem Netzteil zugewandten Schrauben, da man sie nur schwer in Position bekommt, wenn man große Hände hat.

Während also die 2,5"er auch nach dem Einbau von Mainboard und Netzteil noch montiert werden können, empfehle ich, die 3,5"er als erstes einzubauen.

Zu beachten ist, dass bei vier eingebauten Laufwerken im Seitenteil die Stromversorgung zu einem Problem werden kann. Für zwei gegenüberliegende Laufwerke ist ein 90°-Stromstecker bereits empfehlenswert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I0i50Yk0c8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Mainboard*
Der Einbau des Mainboards gestaltet sich simpel. Wie üblich wird nach dem Anbringen der Slotblende das Mainboard auf die Abstandshalter gesetzt und mit Schrauben fixiert. Zu beachten ist, dass abgewinkelte Anschlüsse auf der rechten Seite nicht verwendet werden können, da sie durch das Netzteil blockiert werden.
Wer ein sehr kurzes Netzteil in Verwendung hat kann höchstens einen Anschluss direkt an der Schraube unten rechts belegen.

*Grafikkarte*
Die Grafikkarte findet ihren Platz im Pci-E-Slot des Mainboards. Um Platz zu sparen setzt Fractal Design hier auf eine Verschraubung der Karte außerhalb des Gehäuses. Dafür wird zunächst die Rändelschraube über den Blenden gelockert, damit man das dahinter liegende Metallstück nach oben ziehen und die Blenden entfernen kann. Anschließend wird nur noch die neue Grafikkarte eingesetzt und verschraubt.

In meinem Fall kam es hier leider zu dem Problem, dass das Netzteil sehr lang ist. Durch die Kabel wurde die Grafikkarte also leicht nach vorne gedrückt, was der Funktion aber prinzipiell nicht schadet.

*Netzteil*
Beim Netzteil ist zu erwähnen, dass es vom Standard abweichend nur mit drei Schrauben fixiert wird, die Bohrung unten Links bleibt unbesetzt. Da moderne ATX-Netzteile aber ohnehin nur mit moderaten Lüfterdrehzahlen betrieben werden stellt das keinerlei Problem dar.
Zusätzlich kann es sein, dass der Netzstecker des Gehäuses nicht die gleiche Ausrichtung hat wie der des Netzteils. Hierfür muss man das Kabel um 180° umknicken, wodurch das spätere herausziehen des Steckers erschwert wird. Zu bedenken ist, dass der Anschluss der Verlängerung keinen On/Off-Schalter wie am Netzteil direkt hat. Um den Rechner vor dem öffnen des Gehäuses vom Stromnetz zu trennen muss man also das Kaltgerätekabel ausstecken - was ich aber ohnehin immer empfehlen würde, selbst wenn ein entsprechender Schalter vorhanden ist.

Die Kabelverteilung im Gehäuse ist der Größe entsprechend gut geregelt. Zu lange Kabel können zwischen Netzteil und Laufwerksrahmen geschoben werden, dort ist genügend Platz ums selbst das dicke ATX-Kabel unterzubringen. Zusätzlich bleibt neben der Verlängerung zum Netzteil noch ein wenig Platz um welche unterzubringen.

*Lüfter*
Neben dem mitgelieferten 140mm Lüfter hinten, den man auch durch einen 120er ersetzen kann, können zusätzlich noch zwei weitere 120 bzw. 140mm Modelle im Deckel eingebaut werden. Zu beachten ist, dass die maximale Höhe des CPU-Kühlers durch den hinteren Lüfter eingeschränkt wird. Mit ihm eingebaut verbleiben diesem also nur noch 145mm Höhe.
Andererseits profitiert der Luftstrom von dem hinteren Lüfter allerdings ohnehin nicht, wenn eine Towerkühler verbaut wurde - und Top-Blower haben mit 145mm noch mehr als genug Platz Platz.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LunfkD0XEyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alle Einschränkungen der Komponenten untereinander noch ein mal im Überblick:


Grafikkarte kürzer als 170mm|Netzteil bis ~215mm
Grafikkarte länger als 170mm|Netzteil bis 170mm/160mm modular
Mit Lüfter hinten oben|Prozessorkühler bis 145mm
Ohne Lüfter hinten oben|Prozessorkühler bis 170mm
mehr als zwei Laufwerke im Seitenteil|90°-Stecker empfohlen
5,25" Laufwerk installiert|Vorderer Lüfter bis 20mm Höhe


*Lautstärke & Temperatur*
Leider habe ich nicht mehrere Gehäuse in diesem Formfaktor zur Hand, und zu wesentlich größeren Kollegen wäre ein Vergleich unangebracht, da ja unvergleichbare Bedingungen herrschen. Das hält mich jedoch nicht davon ab das Gehäuse ohne Vergleichsmodell, dafür aber unter mehreren Umständen auf die Kühlleistung zu testen:

Die Temperaturen werden bei 20° Zimmertemperatur ermittelt. Der Computer bleibt dafür jeweils 15 Minuten in den angegebenen Einstellungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinweis: Für die CPU-Tests wurde die integrierte GPU verwendet

Sowohl bei 12 als auch bei 5 Volt auf beiden Lüftern bleibt der Prozessor im normalen Bereich. Da der NH-L9a offiziell nur für 65 Watt freigegeben ist, und der Prozessor in dieser Situation deutlich mehr verbrauchen dürfte, ist das durchaus eine Leistung. Das sich die Temperaturen durch den Einbau eines Lüfters hinten oben nicht verbessern erscheint auf den ersten Blick etwas verwirrend.
Zwar ist der Kühler somit prinzipiell in einem besseren Luftstrom, die warme Abluft hat es aber dank des Drucks von oben schwieriger zum Auslass in der Rückwand zu kommen, somit entsteht ein kleiner Wärmestau.

Alternativ könnte man noch den vorderen Lüfterplatz belegen, dieser hat aber nur dann genügend Platz um perfekt zu arbeiten, wenn kein optisches Laufwerk und bestenfalls auch keine Festplatte darunter verbaut ist. Dann kann er vor allem einem Towerkühler die Arbeit erleichtern.
Ansonsten besteht der Sinn der beiden Lüfterplätze wohl vor allem in einer Wasserkühlung, die aufgrund der Radiatorfläche die meisten Systeme angenehm kühlen können sollte.

Die Temperaturen der GPU sind gut, aber nicht perfekt. Unter Furmark wird sie etwas wärmer und damit lauter als in einem normalen Tower, was den engen Verhältnissen geschuldet ist.
Verstärkt wird dieser Faktor natürlich auch dadurch, dass die verwendete 380 Nitro nicht auf derartige Verhältnisse ausgelegt ist.
Unter normaler Spielelast hingegen ist die Karte auch im Core 500 angenehm leise. Einzig große Karten wie die 390(X)er und 980 Tis dürften hier Probleme bekommen - hier sollte man sich eine Lösung auf Fiji-Basis näher ansehen, oder auf eine Wasserkühlung setzen.



*Fazit*
Fractal Design ist eine Name, der schon lange nicht mehr aus den Foren wegzudenken ist. Blättert man durch das aktuelle Angebot des Herstellers sieht man Gehäuse um Gehäuse in schlichtem Design - etwas, das selten zu werden scheint. Die vielen jungen Käufer schreien nach leuchtenden Gehäusen mit möglichst vielen Verzierungen in die billige Plastikfront gepresst. Auffallen soll es um jeden Preis.
Die Gehäuse dieses Herstellers verfolgen einen komplett anderen Ansatz: Schlicht und elegant, nicht aufdringlich.
Diesem Konzept folgt die Firma aus dem Norden auch beim neuen Core 500, und heraus kommt ein Quadergehäuse, dass so viele Komponenten in dem geringen Volumen unterbringt wie es nur kann.

Das Gehäuse erreicht die Erwartungen mit anständiger Verarbeitungsqualität und dem guten Aufbau des Innenraums. Die Lösung für das Netzteil ist vielleicht für manche Nutzer nicht optimal, in jedem Fall aber gut ausreichend. Obendrein bleiben Temperaturen trotz des geringen Volumens und der dementsprechend sehr eng gepackten Komponenten im Rahmen.
Am Ende bleibt also zu sagen, dass das Core 500 definitiv für jeden ITX-Rechner einen Blick wert ist, egal ob kleines NAS, Multimedia- oder Gamingrechner. Dementsprechend verdient es sich eindeutig meine Kaufempfehlung.

Im Hinterkopf behalten muss man jedoch, dass ein derart kleines Gehäuse viel Planungsarbeit erfordert, und eine sinnvolle Vollbestückung mit Komponenten extrem schwierig zu planen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich ein System mit diesem Gehäuse aufbauen will, sicher aber nicht sicher ist ob alle Komponenten auch wirklich reinpassen, der kann jederzeit gerne bei mir um Rat fragen.

Die Bedeutungen und Variationen der Awards sind hier zu finden: Klick(Änderungen vorbehalten)


*Nachwort*
Wie immer sind Verbesserungsvorschläge, Korrekturen und weitere Testwünsche gerne gesehen. Sollte noch jemand spezifischere Fragen zu dem Gehäuse haben, dann werde ich diese natürlich gerne beantworten.


*Andere Artikel von mir
**Athlon 5350 Teil 2
Cherry Noise Dampener
R9 380 Nitro - Ein Sinnvolles Upgrade?

Kein Video mehr verpassen: Youtube-Kanal

Wer von neuen Tests von mir erfahren will kann sich per Foren-PN bei mir melden. Ihr bekommt dann immer wenn es etwas neues gibt eine Nachricht von mir. Gebt bitte mit an, ob ihr nur fertige Tests oder auch schon während der Produktion ein paar Infos haben wollt. Alternativ gibt es auch noch die Facebookseite.*


----------



## shootme55 (23. April 2016)

Sehr schöner Test! 

Was mir noch gefallen hätte wär ein Bild vom vollgestopften Gehäuse um Platzverhältnisse besser abschätzen zu können.


----------



## Oromis16 (23. April 2016)

Jup, hat schon einer gefragt 
Kommt heute, spätestens Morgen, aber wahrscheinlich ohne eingebaute Grafikkarte.
(Mit der drin sähe man ohnehin fast nichts  )


----------



## Oromis16 (23. April 2016)

Tadâ: Sicher nicht meine besten Bilder, aber für einen Einblick dürfts reichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SSD; HDD und ODD sind angeschlossen, Grafikkarte und Originalnetzteil sind leider belegt, weswegen ich auf ein System Power 350W ausgewichen bin. Mit Mühe ginge das sicher auch noch sauberer


----------



## Kinguin (28. April 2016)

Schöner, ausführlicher Test.  Ich finde es btw auch toll, dass Fractal sich treu bleibt und ihre Gehäuse im schlichten Design baut.


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2016)

Hey Oromis, 
ich hab nun auch die Zeit gefunden mir den Test anzuschauen und finde ihn gelungen. Alles erwähnt und dennoch nicht unnötig in die Länge gezerrt sondern auf den Punkt und mit anständigen Bildern die zeigen worum es geht. 

Für kleine Gehäuse kann ich mich ja so gar nicht begeistern, aber von denen die ich bisher in den Fingern hatte habe ich gewisse Erfahrungen mitgenommen. Ich finde den schlichten, aber durchdachten Aufbau des fractal gut. Man scheint überall ordentlich ran zu kommen und die Belüftung funktioniert auch. Dazu ein angemessener Preis, das wirkt rund.


----------



## Oromis16 (29. April 2016)

Ja, diese kleinen Gehäuse sind meist etwas... ...speziell 

Ich darf dich beruhigen: In den nächsten Wochen steht kein Gehäuse mehr auf dem Plan, sondern endlich der A32. Die Mail fürs Korrekturlesen ist schon draußen, es wird also hoffentlich spätestens nächste Woche so weit sein


----------



## Cleriker (29. April 2016)

Ich frei mich drauf.


----------



## mathias-h (12. Mai 2016)

Ist das Netzteil modular? Nach dem was ich gefunden habe schon, es kommt aber ganz anders rüber auf den Bildern. Und was genau schränkt eigentlich die optimale Lüftung der GPU ein? Also wie funktioniert bzw. funktoniert nicht der Luftstrom?
Und ist der leichte Wärmestau bei der CPU die beste Variante bei der Gehäuselüftung?

Ich persönlich habe ja nicht unbedingt Lust auf ein großes Gehäuse und suche nach etwas, das nicht viel größer als dieses ist und auch CPU-Kühler über 10cm-Höhe erlaubt. 
Wie würde jemand dieses Gehäuse im Vergleich zum Sharkoon Shark Zone C10 einschäzen? Das Sharkoon ist ja etwas kleiner, was aber je nach dem vielleicht kein Vorteil ist (auch weil der Unterschied gering ist). Und beide haben spezielle Voraussetzungen beim Netzteil, da es beim Sharkoon der Länge nach auf das Mainbard gerichtet ist. Da ist die Frage, welches insgesamt toleranter ist (zusammen mit langer Grafikkarte).


----------



## Oromis16 (12. Mai 2016)

Wie unter den Bildern steht ist das gezeigte Netzteil nicht das im Test verwendete, da das bereits in einem neuen System eingebaut war. Das verwendete ist, mit Ausnahme des ATX-Steckers, modular.

Die Grafikkarte saugt die Luft durch die Gehäusewand ein und verteilt sie dann im Gehäuse. Das Problem ist, dass bei sehr langen Grafikkarten dieses verteilen unter Umständen nicht perfekt funktioniert und ein Hitzestau entsteht. Die getestete 380 ging aber wie gesagt problemfrei.
Wie du im entsprechenden Punkt des Tests sehen kannst ist die Option mit nur einem Lüfter mit dem verwendeten Testsystem am besten.

Da das Shark Zone C10 weniger Ansaugfläche für die Grafikkarte bereitstellt wird dieser Punkt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an das Core 500 gehen. Den Rest kann ich leider nur schwer beurteilen. Beim Core 500 würde ich aber übrigens ein etwas kürzeres Netzteil als das verwendete E9 verwenden, da sich eben die Grafikkarte etwas biegen musste um zu passen.


----------



## mathias-h (12. Mai 2016)

In Ordnung, danke. Also wird die Luft nach hinten rausgeblasen und in der 2-Lüftervariante von oben hinein, was den Wärmestau der CPU verursacht? Wäre es vielleicht gut, die Richtung umzukehren?


----------



## Oromis16 (12. Mai 2016)

Richtig und nein, da sonst der CPU-Lüfter gegen die Gehäuselüfter arbeiten würde. Höchstens bei einem Towerkühler, dass der von hinten einsaugt und dann über den Laufwerksschacht ausbläst. Kann aber auch total schiefgehen


----------



## mathias-h (12. Mai 2016)

Gut, okay. Ergibt vielleicht auch Sinn, dass ein Lüfter an der richtigen Stelle genug ist, wenn das Gehäuse so klein ist.


----------



## mathias-h (22. Mai 2016)

Eine Frage, würde als Netzteil das Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W zusammen mit langer Grafikkarte hineinpassen?
Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550P14XE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Maße sind (BxHxT): 150x86x145mm. Entscheidend bei dem Gehäuse ist glaube ich die Tiefe, die nach Herstellerangaben 170mm bei non-modularen und 160mm bei modularen Netzteilen nicht überschreiten soll, und bei denen man mit langer Grafikkarte ein oder zwei cm abziehen muss. 145mm ist ja durchaus nicht lang. Allerdings ist das Netzteil non-modular und die Kabel wirken ziemlich lang und ergeben ein dickes Bündel auf Bildern. Lässt sich das irgendwie verstauen, vielleicht über dem Netzteil, unter dem Laufwerk?

Ein gleich günstiges modulares, gruppenreguliertes Netzteil scheint es zu dem Preis nicht zu geben. Abgesehen vom Cooler Master G550M, bei dem aber für meinen Geschmack zu viele Ausfälle berichtet werden. (550 Watt Cooler Master G550M Modular - Hardware,)

Zudem verstehe ich nicht ganz, weshalb bei modularen Netzteilen eine geringere Tiefe empfohlen wird, wenn es doch eigentlich umgekehrt zu sein scheint.


----------



## Oromis16 (22. Mai 2016)

Mit 145mm dürfte das absolut kein Problem sein, den Kabelstrang kannst du wie von dir richtig erkannt zwischen Netzteil und Laufwerksschacht verstauen. Ein zweiter Platz wäre hinter dem 2,5"-Tray, da kann man auch noch viel unterbringen.
Modulare Netzteile haben das Problem, dass die Stecker noch etwas weiter hervorstehen. Außerdem gehen über die gesamte Gehäusebreite Kabel raus, bei einem Nichtmodularen Netzteil nur ganz hinten.

Ich hoffe ich hab alles gefragte beantwortet, wenn was unklar ist: Noch mal fragen


----------



## mathias-h (22. Mai 2016)

Verstehe, danke. Wo befindet sich das 2,5"-Tray?


----------



## Oromis16 (22. Mai 2016)

Ich meine das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...g-auf-dem-weg-zur-perfektion-2-5zollblech.jpg


----------



## mathias-h (22. Mai 2016)

Ach so, ich dachte unter dem optischen Laufwerk oder vielleicht hinter der Frontblende. 

Ich habe ich ja zwischenzeitlich überlegt ein mATX-Gehäuse zu nehmen, aber in vergleichbarer Größe scheint es telweise sogar mehr Restriktionen hinsichlichtich der Grafikkarte zu haben. Beim Bitfenix Phenom ist auch das Netzteil-Kabel im Weg, beim Antect P50 sagen manche, man müsste Teile von der Geforce 970 Strix absägen...


----------



## Skeen29 (2. Juni 2016)

mathias-h schrieb:


> Ist das Netzteil modular? Nach dem was ich gefunden habe schon, es kommt aber ganz anders rüber auf den Bildern. Und was genau schränkt eigentlich die optimale Lüftung der GPU ein? Also wie funktioniert bzw. funktoniert nicht der Luftstrom?
> Und ist der leichte Wärmestau bei der CPU die beste Variante bei der Gehäuselüftung?
> 
> Ich persönlich habe ja nicht unbedingt Lust auf ein großes Gehäuse und suche nach etwas, das nicht viel größer als dieses ist und auch CPU-Kühler über 10cm-Höhe erlaubt.
> Wie würde jemand dieses Gehäuse im Vergleich zum Sharkoon Shark Zone C10 einschäzen? Das Sharkoon ist ja etwas kleiner, was aber je nach dem vielleicht kein Vorteil ist (auch weil der Unterschied gering ist). Und beide haben spezielle Voraussetzungen beim Netzteil, da es beim Sharkoon der Länge nach auf das Mainbard gerichtet ist. Da ist die Frage, welches insgesamt toleranter ist (zusammen mit langer Grafikkarte).



Aktuell habe ich das Sharkoon C10. Kann Dir ggf. nächste Woche was zum vergleich der beiden Gehäuse sagen.
Siehe auch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/377710-shark-zone-c10.html

Wichtig ist bei solchen Gehäusen, dass man eine Grafikkarte einbaut, bei der die Kühllamellen längs zum PCB verlaufen und nicht quer. Wenn Sie längs verlaufen kommt die Luft gleich wieder vorn bei der Grafikkarte raus. Wenn sie quer sind bleibt die warme Luft im Gehäuse.

Zum Vergleich bei meinem Sharkoon im Spiel "The Division"
GTX 970 Gigabyte Gaming G1 Lamellen quer
I5 3550 Corsair H60
GPU ca. 82 °C bei 2500 U/min 
CPU ca. 70°C bei 1400 U/min

GTX 970 MSI Gaming 4G Lamellen längs
I5 3550 Corsair H60
GPU ca. 75 °C bei 1600 U/min
CPU ca. 62 °C bei 1400 U/min


----------



## Cartesius (27. Juni 2016)

Wieder ein sehr gelungener Test. Top 

Dein Artikelaufmacher schaut super aus, daran sieht man, dass du richtig Spaß am schreiben von Testberichten zu haben scheinst. Schön. Ansonsten lässt sich eigentlich nur das Lob von *Cleriker *bestätigen. Was mir bei deinen Tests auch immer gefällt, ist dass du die Lautstärke in einem Video darstellst, das bringt mir persönlich mehr als eine Angabe in dB.

Einen kleinen Fehler habe ich noch gefunden: In der folgenden Tabelle hast du die Höhenangaben für CPU-Kühler mit/ohne Lüfter hinten oben vertauscht.

Alle Einschränkungen der Komponenten untereinander noch ein mal im Überblick:

Mit Lüfter hinten oben          Prozessorkühler bis *170*mm
Ohne Lüfter hinten oben       Prozessorkühler bis *145*mm


----------



## Skeen29 (27. Juni 2016)

Ja das stimmt. Mittlerweile ist das Gehäuse bei mir .  Danke nochmal.
Wenn man hinten oben einen Lüfter einbaut darf der CPU Kühler max. 155 mm hoch sein. So hoch ist der BQ PureRock. Dann liegt quasi der Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler auf.

So sieht es bei mir aus.


----------



## Oromis16 (27. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank 
Der Fehler ist ausgebessert


----------

